# Idea for new Catagory.



## thedeuce75 (Apr 4, 2002)

How about a cat for Email clients, We have one for Office and the internet. A whole lot of people who use Groupwise or Edoura.


----------



## DJ Specs (Dec 31, 2001)

I'm all out of Cats, care for a Dog?


----------



## Zvalkor (Apr 2, 2002)

I've been to Korea. Dog ain't bad. :burger:


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

If a lot of people start asking questions, I will open one up.


----------



## Der Rabe (Jun 27, 2002)

I have suggestion for a new catagory. How bout a welcome section where new users can say hello and introduce them self.


----------



## Valiant (Apr 21, 2002)

Not a bad idea... right now its going where ever the user decides to put it, usually the spa. And BTW Danrak you really don't want to quote eminem... I mean I used to be big into rap, and he isn't bad, but quoting someone named after a chocolate candy!!!!(I know Marshall Mathers is where the M&M comes from) But anyway, here's my ten cents my two cents is free


----------



## JAMMAN (Apr 27, 2002)

Valiant, you are truly the real shady.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Hes ok. But I thought that would be my text of the week/day. 



Valiant2003 said:


> *Not a bad idea... right now its going where ever the user decides to put it, usually the spa. And BTW Danrak you really don't want to quote eminem... I mean I used to be big into rap, and he isn't bad, but quoting someone named after a chocolate candy!!!!(I know Marshall Mathers is where the M&M comes from) But anyway, here's my ten cents my two cents is free *


----------

